# GIVEAWAY: Win a M18 FUEL™ ANGLER™ 240' Steel Pulling Fish Tape Kit (2873B-22)



## VS Home (Dec 21, 2018)

*SWEEPSTAKES – OFFICIAL RULES, TERMS AND CONDITIONS *​
*ElectricianTalk.com Milwaukee Tool Giveaway*– By entering the following link on surveymonkey.com- Milwaukee Tool Giveaway. Entrants are eligible to win the M18 FUEL™ ANGLER™ 240' Steel Pulling Fish Tape Kit (2873B-22) (value of $500.00 USD). One (1) winner will be chosen at random and contacted by VerticalScope Inc.’s staff.

*1. NO PURCHASE OR PAYMENT OF ANY KIND IS NECESSARY TO ENTER OR WIN THIS SWEEPSTAKES. AGE/RESIDENCY RESTRICTIONS, VOID WHERE PROHIBITED. 

2. PRIZE:* One (1) Winner will be randomly selected to each receive: *one (1) *the M18 FUEL™ ANGLER™ 240' Steel Pulling Fish Tape Kit (2873B-22). Total approximate retail value of all prizes is approximately $500.00 USD. Prizes are not transferable and no cash or prize substitution is allowed. Prize package is awarded "as is" with no warranty or guarantee, either express or implied.

*3. ELIGIBILITY:* From the time of entry through the final date of prize fulfillment, each contest entrant and selected entrant must be a permanent lawful citizen and resident residing in the 50 United States, and or the District of Columbia, and be twenty one (21) years of age or older. *VOID IN PUERTO RICO, THE U.S. VIRGIN ISLANDS, IN ALL FOREIGN COUNTRIES OUTSIDE OF THE UNITED STATES, AND ALL OTHER U.S. TERRITORIES AND POSSESSIONS AND WHERE PROHIBITED OR RESTRICTED BY LAW.* Employees, officers, directors, agents and representatives, of the Sponsor and the Prize Supplier and each of their respective parent companies, affiliates, subsidiaries, advertising and promotion agencies, promotion partners and any entity involved in the development, production, implementation, administration or fulfillment of this Sweepstakes, and the immediate family members (e.g., spouse, mother, father, sister, brother, uncle, aunt, nephew, niece, grandparent, in-law, daughter and son, regardless of where they live) and persons living in the same household (whether or not related) of such individuals are not eligible to participate or win. Only one selected entrant per household. All decisions of the Sponsor with respect to this sweepstakes are final. The Sponsor shall have the right at any time to require proof of identity and failure to provide such proof may result in disqualification from the Sweepstakes.

*4. ENTER BY INTERNET:* Beginning at 10:00 a.m. (EST) on April 1st, 2021 you may enter this sweepstakes via the Internet by following the link: Milwaukee Tool Giveaway on ElectricianTalk.com & ContractorTalk.com

*5. SELECTION OF WINNER:* One (1) entrant will be selected on or about April 30th, 2021 by random selection of entrants who have entered the survey found on: Milwaukee Tool Giveaway. The winner will be announced publicly on ElectricianTalk.com and will be contacted directly by a representative of Sponsor via private message on ElectricianTalk.com. The winner will be required to provide a mailing address (that is not a P.O. box) to receive the prize which will be shipped free of charge.

*6. ODDS OF WINNING:* Odds of winning a prize are determined by the total number of eligible entries received.

*7. RESTRICTIONS:* The prize package consists *one (1) *M18 FUEL™ ANGLER™ 240' Steel Pulling Fish Tape Kit (2873B-22) approximately valued at $500.00 USD. If prize cannot be awarded due to circumstances beyond the control of the Sponsor or Prize Supplier, no substitute prize will be awarded due to the unique nature of the prize. Sponsor and Prize Supplier shall not be liable to the winner or any person claiming through winner for failure to supply the prize or any part thereof, by reason of any acts of God, any action(s), regulation(s), order(s) or request(s) by any governmental or quasi-governmental entity (whether or not the action(s), regulations(s), order(s) or request(s) prove(s) to be invalid), equipment failure, utility failure, internet failure, terrorist acts, threatened terrorist acts, air raid, blackout, act of public enemy, earthquake, war (declared or undeclared), fire, flood, epidemic, explosion, unusually severe weather, hurricane, embargo, labor dispute or strike (whether legal or illegal) labor or material shortage, transportation interruption of any kind, work slow-down, civil disturbance, insurrection, riot, or any other cause beyond Sponsor's or Prize Supplier's control (collectively, "Force Majeure Event"). Sponsor shall not be responsible for any cancellations, delays, diversions or substitutions or any act or omissions whatsoever by the performers/events, other transportation companies or any other persons providing any of these services and accommodations to passengers including any results thereof such as changes in services or accommodations necessitated by same.

*8. CONDITIONS:* By entering the Sweepstakes, entrants agree to be bound by the Official Rules, Terms and Conditions and that Sponsor has the irrevocable right to use in perpetuity entrants' names, user names, likenesses, photographs, voices, home mailing address, biographical and prize information, and entry materials, without notice to entrants and without compensation or obligation, in any and all media now or hereafter known throughout the world, in any manner whatsoever, to advertise and promote Sponsor, its products and services, the Sweepstakes, and for any other purpose except where prohibited by law. Entrant waives the right to assert as a cost of winning a prize any and all costs of verification and redemption or travel to redeem said prize and any liability which might arise from redeeming or seeking to redeem said prize. Sponsor is not responsible for fraudulent calls or emails made to entrants not by the Sponsor. If the Sweepstakes is not capable of running as planned by reason of damage by computer viruses, worms or bugs, tampering, unauthorized intervention, fraud, technical limitations or failures, any Force Majeure Event or any other cause which, in the sole opinion of Sponsor, could corrupt, compromise, undermine or otherwise affect the administration, security, fairness, integrity, viability or proper conduct of the Sweepstakes, Sponsor reserves the right, in its sole and absolute discretion, to cancel, terminate, modify or suspend all or any part of the Sweepstakes, and to select a winner from among all eligible entries received by Sponsor up until the time of such cancellation, termination, modification or suspension, as applicable. Sponsor reserves the right in its sole discretion to disqualify any individual that (i) tampers or attempts to tamper with the entry process or the operations of this Sweepstakes in any manner, (ii) violates the Official Rules, Terms and Conditions or (iii) acts in an unsportsmanlike or disruptive manner, or with intent to annoy, abuse, threaten or harass any other person. CAUTION: ANY ATTEMPT BY AN ENTRANT OR ANY OTHER INDIVIDUAL TO DELIBERATELY DAMAGE OR UNDERMINE THE LEGITIMATE OPERATION OF THIS SWEEPSTAKES IS A VIOLATION OF CRIMINAL AND CIVIL LAWS. SHOULD SUCH AN ATTEMPT BE MADE, SPONSOR RESERVES THE RIGHT TO SEEK CIVIL AND/OR CRIMINAL PROSECUTION AND/OR DAMAGES FROM ANY SUCH PERSON TO THE FULLEST EXTENT PERMITTED BY LAW. Any expenses and receipt and use of the prize and federal, state and local taxes and fees applicable in connection with the prize awarded are the sole responsibility of the winner. An IRS Form 1099 will be issued in the name of the winner for the actual value of the prize received. This Sweepstakes is subject to all federal, state and local laws of the United States. *VOID WHERE PROHIBITED.* Sponsor, Prize Supplier, and their respective officers, directors, parent companies, affiliates, subsidiaries and advertising and promotion agencies, employees, representatives and agents are not responsible for and shall not be liable for (i) any injuries, losses or damages of any kind caused by a prize resulting from acceptance, possession or usage of the prize, or (ii) printing, distribution or production errors. Sponsor or its affiliates may rescind any promotion found to contain such errors without liability at its or their sole discretion.

*9. SPONSOR:* The Sponsor of this contest is VerticalScope Inc. (the owner and operator of ElectricianTalk.com), 111 Peter Street, Suite 901, Toronto, Ontario, M5V 2H1.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

US residents only? there is an entire canadian electrical forum here!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Breakfasteatre said:


> US residents only? there is an entire canadian electrical forum here!


And vertical scope is based out of Toronto... scroll to the bottom of the page and see.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

Kevin said:


> And vertical scope is based out of Toronto... scroll to the bottom of the page and see.


rofl


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Not only a Canadian forum but the damn best electricians North of 49.

Tim


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Breakfasteatre said:


> US residents only? there is an entire canadian electrical forum here!


Typical bull crap


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I wanted an EAA over and under combo gun (MP94). Found a Canadian dealer and they refused to sell it to be because I was a US citizen. Not very sociable.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

He needs to mail it as a gift.

Tim.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Only American electricians need help pushing a fish tape. 
You Canadians are strong like bull.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> Only American electricians need help pushing a fish tape.
> You Canadians are strong like bull.


Are you saying that Americans are smart like tractor?


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I love Milwaukee tools but I have seen only bad reviews on these fish tapes. Have you guys fixed the issue where they come undone from the spool inside and tangle?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

MotoGP1199 said:


> I love Milwaukee tools but I have seen only bad reviews on these fish tapes. Have you guys fixed the issue where they come undone from the spool inside and tangle?


That would be a royal pita.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

I can see it being useful on smal pulls, but I wonder how well it feeds into a conduit run


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

wcord said:


> Are you saying that Americans are smart like tractor?


Smart like a Two Lung farm tractor.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> Smart like a Two Lung farm tractor.


Have to love those old machines.
One of the small agricultural fairs has an afternoon parade of old steamers.
The ground shakes as they lumber by.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

wcord said:


> Have to love those old machines.
> One of the small agricultural fairs has an afternoon parade of old steamers.
> The ground shakes as they lumber by.


I would enjoy seeing one up close. 
We have a steam train museum nearby. It’s nice to go there when the old big trains are running. Growing up I loved going down to the tracks and watching them thunder past. Even late at night hearing them off in the distance was nice. 
You can hear them for miles just chugging down the track


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

If I won I'd gladly sell the device to a Canadian for a substantially discounted price.


----------



## VS Home (Dec 21, 2018)

It's official: we've got a winner! Please join us in congratulating @ampone on winning this great Milwaukee Tool prize pack. 

Thank you to all who entered.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

VS Home said:


> Please join us in congratulating @ampone on winning this great Milwaukee Tool prize pack.


Are you asking US residents only?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You Canadians made the shipping cost too high so you can't win the prize....LOL Perhaps it's Canadian law????

I wonder why they did that. IMO, there are about as many active Canadians on here as there are US members.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> You Canadians made the shipping cost too high so you can't win the prize....LOL Perhaps it's Canadian law????
> 
> I wonder why they did that. IMO, there are about as many active Canadians on here as there are US members.


That's okay.
American electricians need all the help they can get to be on the same level as Canadians.🙄
Seriously, I think the import duties and overall tax grab is the major problem with sending product across the border.
I've had stuff sent via USPS and the cost was reasonable, but took forever


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

wcord said:


> That's okay.
> American electricians need all the help they can get to be on the same level as Canadians.🙄
> Seriously, I think the import duties and overall tax grab is the major problem with sending product across the border.
> I've had stuff sent via USPS and the cost was reasonable, but took forever


I highly doubt GST and some taxes would break the Milwaukee bank. They could have made arrangements to pick one up at a Canadian vendor. 

I've bought so much Red stuff I get freebie's from the Milwaukee rep occasionally. I am a little disappointed with this "giveaway".


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

"Ampone"...never heard of him and probably never will again......j/s!


Dennis Alwon said:


> You Canadians made the shipping cost too high so you can't win the prize....LOL Perhaps it's Canadian law????
> 
> I wonder why they did that. IMO, there are about as many *active* Canadians on here as there are US members.


Giveaways have absolute *ZERO* to do with being active here.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> "Ampone"...never heard of him and probably never will again......j/s!
> 
> 
> Giveaways have absolute *ZERO* to do with being active here.


Well you do have to post on the thread in question so you are active... I realize most posts is not rewarded as you would be king of that.... 61,599-- wow....you and Bob Badger (BBQ)


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> *Well you do have to post on the thread in question so you are active... * I realize most posts is not rewarded as you would be king of that.... 61,599-- wow....you and Bob Badger (BBQ)


The winner has NO post in the thread.

He has 3 posts to his credit and they aren't on here.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The winner has NO post in the thread.
> 
> He has 3 posts to his credit and they aren't on here.



I thought they had to reply to the thread that Cricket started.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I thought they had to reply to the thread that Cricket started.



Yeah, this is the thread.... Well I agree that was a bad move IMO... The members who are active should be the ones in the drawing


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I thought they had to reply to the thread that Cricket started.


That was my understanding.

If you don't have to post in the thread what's the point?


----------



## Viggmundir (Sep 13, 2019)

Wasn't it just a fill out the entry form with the link? 
They joined 22 days ago, have no electrical experience listed, but they have come back at least 2 other times and posted to other threads, so could be we have found another valuable long term resource to join our ranks🤷‍♂️


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Seems like something that would highly WORTHLESS. let's take something simple and overly complicate it.


----------

